# Railroad Mergers



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

When railroads would merge, I know they would typically re-paint the engines and cabooses with the new names and logos. But how about all the freight cars?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes they paint them, sometimes they just use them, and sometimes they just slap their logo over the old line's logo.

Lionel has a whole series of these prototypical boxcars in their line.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty neat. Model RRers really take realism to a new level.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I still see N&W, and Southern rolling stock on NS trains. That merger was back in 1982.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

It's funny you should say that. I just got home from a dinner party where I met the daughter of an engineer I used to know. I never met her before but I knew her brother. Her dad was actually my friend. He died in March. He was instrumental in starting our train museum and modelling the line. 

She said her mom and herself were getting ready to start selling off his collection. If you are modelling Southern, I may have some good news for you in a couple of weeks. She asked me if I wanted first pick!!! We'll see how it goes.

I am in SC. 35 miles below Charlotte. Do you know the L & C? That is who he drove for.

*edit* the hostess is a long time friend of mine who's dad wa a Lutheran pastor. He is in ill health and she heard us talking. She said when she was a child, her dad had a 12 x 24 layout that he broke down when they moved here and never reset. I have an appointment with him next weekend to go in the attic and start unboxing. They were in SC then, but came from up north before she was born so I am interested in seeing what he had. Probably O scale from what she said. Can I just be the luckiest person on the board today?!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Even the locomotives don't always get repainted, at least not very quickly. It's not unusual to see them like this, with new markings painted over the old ones.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Out by my neck of the woods I see tons of ATSF and N&W equipment. Nice to see plus in the end I'm sure the railroads see it as money that just doesn't need to be spent.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

The UP 2047 as nicely pictured above is seen at frequent intervals running to points north or south between the UP Lloyd yard in Spring Texas and Houston to points beyond, north, south, east and west...And as I can recall seeing it for several years, always the lead locomotive...I have also seen one or more SD's still in EMD paint and logo as appearing separately lashed together with UP locos in a number of instances on this same stretch of track...Not related, but of rare occurrence, about 4 or 5 years ago, I saw 39 UP diesels of mixed type all lashed together sitting on a siding to the mainline tracks adjacent to the UP Lloyd yard in Spring...Unfortunately, as darkness was approaching, I had no camera with me to capture an image of it all.

Bruce 
FRED On Board


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There are a lot of photos of that particular locomotive out there.


----------

